# At the start of our journey!!



## galaxy_gal9 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hiya everyone!

DH and I have been ttc since May 2000, with no success!! I plucked up some courage, and went to see our GP about it, she has been wonderful, and very understanding! I have had a blood test to check my hormone levels, on day 21 of my monthly cycle, the results of which came back "normal", which was a big shock to me, as I thought I wasn't ovulating, but I am still going to have an USS to check everything is as it should be! DH has had a SA done, the results of which were a bit of a shock, they found no sperm, so he is going for a re-test in January, as well as having a blood test to check his hormone levels to find out if he is actually producing sperm in the first place!

All of this has happened since the 15th November 2005, when I went to see my GP to get the ball rolling. Our GP has also referred us to the Fertility Clinic, but she said that there is a three month waiting list at the moment, but as we have already waited nearly 6years, I am sure we can wait a few more months. At least having some tests carried out now, will speed up the process when we do get our appointment through!

Here's hoping the 2006 will be a good one for everyone ttc!!!

love and angel hugs

Joanne
xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Dear Joanne,

Welcome!!! 
My story is different from yours but we also at the start of the journey.... I don't do well in blood tests! my veins are rubbish!

Anyhooooo You will get loads of support here and people will be happy to answer your questions and tell you about there experiences!  

I hope DH's tests come back with good news and that the USS (you might have to explain what that is to me?) goes well!

I am waiting to have HSG test in Jan (dye test)... bit nervous but all for a good cause!

Take care
Ruthie x


----------



## galaxy_gal9 (Nov 27, 2005)

USS means Ultrasound Scan, fingers crossed everything is a-ok!!!

Thanks for your reply, it means alot!

love and angel hugs

Joanne
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi joanne and welcome

me and hubby have been ttc for 2 and a half yrs now so not a patch on yours!!

My blood results came back normal but hubbys SA was 100% abnormal even though his count was mega high!! The GP told us we would have to wait 4 months for a appointment at the hospital so wasnt expecting to get one till jan 2006 but saw the specialist on 15th november - i had to have a USS as well - the lady doing it found some blood cysts so went back on tuesday this week and the doctor done the scan and found 1 cyst about 1 cm wide and thought it mite be the start of endometriosis so going to keep an eye on me. I am awaiting my HSG like ruth. Hubby has to do another SA but has to get it done private as the NHS doesnt have the equipment so thats going to cost £100 can u believe!!

Anyway let us know how u get on

Kate


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi there,
I'm at the start of the journey too.... We havbe only being trying to concieve for about 15 months so not that long really but I've always known in my heart hat Ihave some kind of problem even thou I've nver been told this!! After talking to a friendat work who is IF it looked like i might have PCOS sowent o my GP. I've had bloods and a US and they both come back suggesting I have PCOS so have now ben reffered on to the fatility clinic we have our 1st appointment on 10th Jan about2 months after going on the list.  MY DH has also had his tests done and they have come back perfectly fne so it is me that has the problem.  I've been doing my BBT for my last cycle and that shows no sign on ovulaton so will mention that when I go to the hospital.  My cycles are all over the place far from regular I am now on day 40


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi,

We are also at the start of our journey.  We are different again, this is both of our 2nd marriage, in my first marriage I had a m/c at 11 wks, DH has 3 children, & had a vasectomy 14 yrs ago, so we are waiting to be refered to the fertility clinic by our GP, as we will be using donor sperm, unless the clinic think there is a chance that they can get any sperm from DH.

I wish you all well for 2006


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi wishful thinking i hope your appointment and your baby journey goes well  

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like we all will be having apt's in Jan & Feb so will be sending out baby dust to you all and keeping everything crossed for all our journeys! xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Ruthie x


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks Kate, I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thank u wishful thinking - hope u have a fantastic new yr and get all u wish for in 2006 xx

Hi ruthie havnt spoken to u in a few days - thanks for the baby dust  

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

lets hope 2006 might be the yr for us all


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

just said that but as my appointment gets closer and closer I'm concerned about how little they will do and then having ot wait months again, not helped by going on hol 2 weeks later but wasn't turning down the appointment they offered me


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Agree with u there shouldwood

Wot appointment is it for hun? 

How come u are going to OZ? I am really jealous i would love to go there

Kate xx


----------



## OJW (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi to you all.  I am at the start also, tried for 2 and a half years without success although we do have a 6 year old together.  Tests by GP have so far proved ok, so do any of you know what will happen at our first hospital appt in a couple of weeks??


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

its our 1st appointmet at the hospita wit e consultat or who ever we see no idea what will happen so a bit nervous.  hoping they dn't have to repeat all my tests.
Going to Oz as my mums sisters live over there so going to vist one of them and my mum ad dad surprised us with the trip and now I'm going to surprise DH when we get there with a trip to Sydney to see his siter who is working there my aunt booked and paid for that for us today


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope you all have a fab







I hope all your dreams come true in 2006.

Love to all


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

lets hope 2006 is the yr for us all plenty of


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,

I am at the start of my journey too...

I have two children with ex husband which were concieved naturally.  
I am very happy with my new husband (no children) and we have been trying for just over a year.  Originally went to Gp as cycles erratic since hormonal coil removed and found that blood tests were abnormal.  Not always ovulating and cycles now settling to 44 days which is so frustrating.  Sometimes FSH is also sky high and other months it is excellent! cant win...

During the process dear husband was tested and sperm count nil on first attempt. Could'nt believe it so retested two weeks later and had 1.8million...phew.  Not great i know but much better than nil!  He is retesting this week after a couple months of good diet, vitamin supps and regular reflexology by me.  Keeping everything crossed. 

We have first appointment with fertility clinic in January.

Hello to everyone, keep in touch

xxx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

GL Jan, I hope the tests come back with better results than the last one.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi shouldwood

That will be a fantastic trip for both of u - have lots of fun hun and hope it goes really well at the hospital

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## OJW (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Shouldwood

Have you had your hospital appt yet?  What happened?

I get nervous thinking about my first appt, it is the not knowing what happens that gets to me.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

had my appointment on the 10th it was really positive.
Had to answer loads of questions about our health/life style nd sex life then they talked thru the PCOS after reciving my scan report.  The woman really explained it all so now have a clearer understanding of what PCOS i etc and that i could get pregnant naturally but no idea when.  Had some more bloods done to check hormone levels, and she reffred me for a HSG to have a look at my tubes.  She hadn't recieved my DH re****s but if they are OK and my HSG is Ok will start me on Clomid or something like that when I go back in April.  
It was really helpful the whole appointment made me feel more psoitive again


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

Hiya,

  We have just started the journey too! i have always thought for some reason that i cant have kids so after 2 years of trying i plucked up the courage to visit my doctor who told me i was only young and had plenty of time so i went away feeling a bit silly really!  However i went to see a medium who told me i would have trouble concieving and i needed to go to my doc so i took my hubby with me and went to see a different doctor who sent my hubby for a SA.  It came back pretty poor much to our suprise, only 2% morphology and 57% vitality and only 15% fast moving!  My doctor toldus its lookin like ivf going to be our only option which is a bit of a shock to the system. Hubby has since gone for his second SA and i have been to have a blood test and are both waiting for results to come back!  Its all a bit daunting really as the doc didnt really explain much to us...... just said he will refer us to a urologist when the results from second test is back!!    I dont know if im coming or going........ to them we are just patients but to us this is our future that we dream of!!

                    its nice to have people that are going through the same thing as we are!

                                                                    shell xxx


----------



## OJW (Dec 18, 2005)

Morning Shell

You sound similar to me except we already have a 6 year old daughter (conceived with no problems).  I went to doc ages ago and he said come back in another 6 months, DH SA came back and doc said to him no problems so they concentrated on my bloods and swabs, another 6 months later the consultant read DH results and told him they were low and to do another, that was lower still.  They not investigating him but our options are ICSI or IVF which we have to fund ourselves.  We haven't decided what to do yet as I think DH is suffering from a bit of a macho thing at the minute, he still thinks it can happen one day!!  I got rid of 6 yrs of baby/kis stuff yesterday to try and help me come to terms with it all.

Take care and I will log on tonight and see how you are.


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

      Forgot i posted on this page!  
We are at the docs on mon (20th mar) for our results. We have had a letter of refferal to urologist today so dh going to phone them monday to make an appointment, other than that we dont have a clue what to expect and its really frustrating!  Having a bit of a tough time at the moment, feeling really low all the time and work aren't being very sensitive. started waking up with bad headaches and getting alot of nose bleeds so im going to mention that to my doc on monday too!

        Anyhow i will go before i depress you all!  

                        speak soon.

                              shell xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Shell wishing you all the luck in the world.  We've been to our 1st comsultant apoointment but are still waiting for the 2nd (11the April) and to really know whats DH SA shows were were told by the GP it was "fine" but when we went to the consultant they didn't have it so since then we have been chacing it up and trying to get them to pass it on to our consultant!  they won't move us forward until results are thru


----------

